
City crows may have high cholesterol because they eat fast food - gpayan
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2214371-city-crows-may-have-high-cholesterol-because-they-eat-fast-food/
======
devinjflick
that's not all they're doing
[https://www.reddit.com/r/crows/comments/bjmyvt/crow_hitting_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/crows/comments/bjmyvt/crow_hitting_a_gravity_bong/)

